# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Χρήστης #9558 Ηλιούπολη - Βοήθεια για Scan

## papajohn

Hello AWMN members!

Εϊπα να κάνω και εγώ ένα καλοκαιρινό tour απο την ασύρματη κοινότητά σας για να δω αν έχω κάποια προοπτική μελλοντικης ένταξης μου σε αυτή. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως απο εξοπλισμό WiFi δεν διαθέτω απολύτως τίποτα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια κάποιου "καραβανά" για το scan!  ::  Το σπίτι μου βρίθσκεται στα Αστυνομικά της Ηλιούπολης (όπως θα δείτε και απο το Wind χωρις πρόσβαση στη ταράτσα αλλά με άριστη θέα προς το λεκανοπέδιο. Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στους κοντινούς μου κόμβους βλέπω 2 κόμβους που μοιράζουν στο 1km περίπου με καθαρή επαφή σύμφωνα με το Wind.

Can anybody help?

Ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ πολύ παιδιά!

----------


## koki

Πού είσαι και σε ψάχναμε!!!!

Λοιπόν, δυστυχώς παίζουν διακοπές αυτές τις μέρες, αλλά εάν δε σε "κανονίσει" κάποιος άλλος μέχρι τις 24, απο 25 θα φροντίσω για την περίπτωσή σου!

Διάβασε όλα τα Infos της πρώτης σελίδας (Quickstart, PlugMeIn, και info.awmn.net) και ετοιμάσου να απαντήσεις στο φλέγον ερώτημα:

Τι κόμβος θέλεις να γίνεις;

Εάν η απάντηση είναι ΒΒ, ετοιμάσου για δύο links με το καλημέρα.

----------


## [email protected]

Μήπως να κάνουμε και άλλο ένα link τώρα που γυρνάει...???

----------


## koki

Έχουμε ήδη αποφασίσει για εσένα όπως βλέπεις!!!

----------


## papajohn

Θέλετε να με κάνετε τον "Υμηττό" του AWMN δηλαδή ε;;  ::  
Τέσπα, ο φίλος alasondro προσφέρθηκε να με βοηθήσει, θα μιλήσω με εκείνον μόλις μπορεσω και θα postάρω εδώ τα αποτελέσματα!

ΥΓ. Σοβαρά τώρα, "περιμένατε" κάποιον απο 'δω πάνω λόγω θέσης;

----------


## koki

Σοβαρά περιμέναμε εδώ και χρόνια.
Τελευταία σημάδια ζωής της περιοχής ήταν ο takis το 2003.

Πρόσφατα ασχολήθηκε ένα ακόμα παιδί, αλλά δεν είχε θέα (!!!).
Και ο φίλος alasondro θα λείπει για 10+ μέρες  ::  

Μελέτησε καλά το θέμα, και κάνε οικονομία στο μεταξύ, και από βοήθεια άλλο τίποτε!!

Ο σεφ προτείνει:
4208 (pesorr) ή 302 (Painter) [Αργυρουπολη]
4079 (Macabre) ή 1124 (digenis) [Αγ.Δημήτριος]
φυσικά τους προλαλήσαντες σε Άλιμο 8710 (William ή valvas)
6561 (Styx) ή 3667 (kapapi) [Δάφνη]

και άλλα
όλα αυτά σε 1.5-3.5 χλμ (δηλ. σε πολύ καλές συνθήκες)

με 3 ΒΒ από τα παραπάνω χρίζεσαι αυτόματα μέγας ευεργέτης και υπερκόμβος ΝΠ.

Ελπίζω να σε έπεισα και αρχές Αυγούστου να γεννηθεί ακόμα ένας άξιος κόμβος του AWMN!
Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο JollyRoger(#9158-5BB σε 1 μήνα)!  ::

----------


## papajohn

Χμμμ, κατσε αρχικά να δούμε πως δουλεύει και βλέπουμε! Ελπίζω όλα αυτά:
α) Να χωράνε στα 2 μπαλκόνια που έχω με θέα
β) Το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι τόσο αποκρουστικό γιατί τότε θα έχουμε προβλήματα από τα "αφεντικά"  ::  
γ) Η δαπάνη να μην είναι και τόσο μεγάλη, φοιτητής βλέπετε...  ::

----------


## koki

α) Μπαλκόνια + καλή αισθητική = Mission Impossible
β) Η ταράτσα είναι ουσιαστικά μονόδρομος
γ) Οι σωστές εγκαταστάσεις μπορούν να είναι ωραίες
δ) Δεν υπάρχει οικονομία. Once you go wireless, you never go back  ::

----------


## Valis

Πιθανόν να μπορείς να συνδεθείς και μαζί μου εύκολα.

----------


## panoz

φίλε μου, από τρίτη που θα γυρίσω και εγώ μπορεί να κανονίσουμε για scan.. pm μου το κινητό σου για να σου τηλ όταν γυρίσω  :: 

P.S. το δ. της koki είναι μεγάλη αλήθεια...

----------


## lakis

Kαθαρή επαφή με κομβο Titana ID 8221.
Σου έστειλα pm.

----------


## lakis

Titanas ID 8221
Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να έπαιρνες την πρωτοβουλία να διοργάνωνες μια συγκέντρωση και των άλλων εν δυναμει κόμβων που είναι στην γειτονιά σου. 

Μην ξεχάσεις να δεις την πανοραμική μου στον κόμβο μου. Θα βρεις σίγουρα το σπίτι σου. Αν θυμάμαι καλα, υπήρξες και πελάτης μου. Φεύγω αύριο για Σποράδες λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων, θα είμαι Αθήνα Σάββατο 22/7.

----------


## papajohn

Παιδια, αν όλα τα άλλα εμπόδια (κόστος, εργασία) μπορούν να υπερπηδηθούν, πρόσβαση σε ταράτσα δεν έχω σε καμμία περίπτωση. Η ταράτσα είναι τελείως priv

----------


## koki

Ακριβώς.

Κάθε link είναι και μια κεραία.
Αυτό συνήθως σημαίνει πιάτο διαμέτρου 80-90εκ.

Αν κάνεις μια καλή εγκατάσταση μπορείς να τη βγάλεις με 2-3 πιάτα χωρίς να χαλάσεις πολύ την αισθητική της πολυκατοικίας.

Σκέψου το και πες μας!
Εμείς βλέπεις απο όρεξη άλλο τίποτε.

Εναλλακτικά, υπάρχουν πολλά ΑΡ να σε φιλοξενήσουν, εάν αποφασίσεις ότι μπορείς να βάλεις μόνο 1 κεραία.

----------


## papajohn

Για αρχή νομίζω προς θα κινηθώ προς την κατέυθυνση του απλού client και μόλις εξοικοιωθώ θα πάω προς περισσότερα links. Θα χρειαστώ δηλαδή, αν καταλαβά καλά απο τα howtos, ένα πιάτο με 2,4Ghz feeder και ένα παλιό pc με wifi κάρτα για τον ρόλο του router. Αργότερα, αν θέλω να στήσω bb links τότε απλά αλλάζω το feeder και πιθανότατα θα αγοράσω και νέα πιάτα. Δηλάδή μιλάμε για μια αρχική δαπάνη των ~100€?

----------


## koki

Καλύτερα πάρε ένα dlink 900άρι αντί για pc.

----------


## papajohn

Ναι, μα αυτό θα δέχεται μόνο ένα wireless interface, αν στο μέλλον θέλω να βάλω δεύτερο τι κάνω, αγοράζω κι άλλο?

----------


## DragonFighter

Αργότερα, αν θες να κάνεις πολλά bb link βάλε pc

----------


## thalexan

Μήπως είναι προτιμότερο να αγοράσει έναν mPCI adapter (που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε μελλοντικές συνθέσεις, είτε σε embedded, είτε ταρατσοPC) και έναν mPCI -> PCI αdaptor;

----------


## DragonFighter

To d-link κάνει 50ευρώ. Η mPCI+adaptor κάνουν τα ίδια λεφτά αλλά χρειάζεται και ένα pc. Το pc χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο κουτί αν πρέπει να μπει σε εξωτερικό χώρο. Μετά το pc θέλει εγκατάσταση linux και μεγαλύτερη δαπάνη χρόνου όσον αφορά το στήσιμο.

Το τι είναι τελικά καλύτερο, δεν ξέρω, μιας και οι παράγοντες που κρίνουν το αποτέλεσμα είναι αρκετοί. Βασικά, αν έχεις χρόνο+χρήμα τότε πας σε ταρατσοpc με κλειστά μάτια

----------


## papajohn

Να τονίσω για άλλη μια φορά πως δεν έχω ταράτσα, το δικό μου κατασκεύασμα θα είναι κάτι περισσότερο σε "μπαλκονοpc"!  ::  
Τέσπα, απο το μπαλκόνι υπάρχει ελεύθερος σωλήνας μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι σε θέση βολική για στήσιμο ενός ethernet only pc. Το pc αυτό θα ήθελα να το στήσω έτσι και αλλιώς για να εκτελεί χρέη κατεβαστηριού για την DSL μου. Αν λοιπόν βάλω στο pc αυτό και ένα wireless interface για αρχή θα είναι μια χαρα. Απο την άλλη πλευρά μπορώ να πάρω το dlink και να το συνδέσω σε μια απλή ethernet και να ξεμπλέξω με ρυθμίσεις routing. Χμμμ, δε ξέρω... Το linux είναι υποχρεωτικό; Remote administration ενος linux box απο ένα winxp pc ΜΕ GUI γίνεται;  ::  Επίσης, ποιά είναι η μέγιστη απόσταση του καλωδίου απο την κεραία μέχρι το router;

ΥΓ. Thalexan, λέω καλύτερα το εργαστήριο της Τετάρτης να το γυρίσουμε απο OpenGL σε "Intro to AWMN", είναι πολλοί που ενδιαφέρονται!  ::

----------


## kapapi

Ρε παιδια εαν παιζει οπτικη απο δω, εχω interface (2) που κοιμουντε,
ειμαι μεσα για link.

----------


## thalexan

> ΥΓ. Thalexan, λέω καλύτερα το εργαστήριο της Τετάρτης να το γυρίσουμε απο OpenGL σε "Intro to AWMN", είναι πολλοί που ενδιαφέρονται!


Όλα είναι πιθανά, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως το ακροατήριο πιαστεί στα πράσα στο doping control!  ::

----------


## lx911

Βρε βρε σαν τα χιονια...
Καλως ορισες στο AWMN Mr. Papajohn
Οταν το ερθει ο καιρος για να βγαλεις καμια διασυνδεση
γυρνα και καμια κεραια προς τα εδω.  ::  
Εχεις πολυ καλη τοποθεσια θα βοηθουσες πολυ τα νοτια 
προαστια. Σε περιπτωση που χρειαστεις κατι εδω ειμαι εγω  ::  
Δεν με κοβω φετος το καλοκαρι να φυγω απο την Αθηνα...

----------


## papajohn

Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα; Αφού το ψάχνω για εξοπλισμό, είναι καλύτερα για το πρώτο μου λινκ να πάω απ'ευθείας σε 802.11α; Η ως πελάτης, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή, δε θα βρώ κάποιον να μου δώσει σε α και θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να περάσω απο το β; 
ΥΓ. Όταν επιστρέψετε απο διακοπές ελάτε για εκείνο το σκαν ε!  ::  
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## thalexan

> Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα; Αφού το ψάχνω για εξοπλισμό, είναι καλύτερα για το πρώτο μου λινκ να πάω απ'ευθείας σε 802.11α; Η ως πελάτης, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή, δε θα βρώ κάποιον να μου δώσει σε α και θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να περάσω απο το β; 
> ΥΓ. Όταν επιστρέψετε απο διακοπές ελάτε για εκείνο το σκαν ε!  
> Ευχαριστώ!!


Σαν πελάτης λίγο δύσκολο να συνδεθείς σε a (to the best of my knowledge δεν υπάρχουν APs σε a). 

Η λύση πασπαρτού είναι οι mPCI WiFi adapters a/b/g. Aν χρησιμοποιήσεις πιάτο για το link ως πελάτης, κατά τη μελλοντική μετάβαση από b σε a, θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις μόνο το feeder.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Κάντα 200 και με λίγο ψάξιμο έχεις βγάλει 2 bblinks.. Δέν υπάρχει λόγος να πάς client..  :: 

Μιά ιδέα:
Router (CPU,MOBO,RAM): 50 euro
2 Πιάτα: 40 ευρώ και τα δύο
2 WiFi καρτούλες: 50 ευρώ και οι δύο (απο nc)
2 feeders (5GHz): 40 ευρώ both.. (by nvak)
2*3m καλώδιο σύνδεσης κάρτας-feeder: 18 ευρώ τα 6m και το κόβεις μόνος σου..  :: 
Σύνολο: *198 ευρώ* 
Και έτσι λοιπόν απο 'κεί που θα 'παιζες client στα 1-6Mbps το πολύ, θα παίζεις totaly στα 40 τουλάχιστον(σύνολο και απο τα 2bblink)

Γι'αυτό ξανασκέψου το...
Επίσης έχω και διαθέσημα interfaces για να βγάλεις το πρώτο σου link!  ::   :: 
Κόμβος StyX #6561 - Δάφνη..

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Για αρχή νομίζω προς θα κινηθώ προς την κατέυθυνση του απλού client και μόλις εξοικοιωθώ θα πάω προς περισσότερα links. Θα χρειαστώ δηλαδή, αν καταλαβά καλά απο τα howtos, ένα πιάτο με 2,4Ghz feeder και ένα παλιό pc με wifi κάρτα για τον ρόλο του router. Αργότερα, αν θέλω να στήσω bb links τότε απλά αλλάζω το feeder και πιθανότατα θα αγοράσω και νέα πιάτα. Δηλάδή μιλάμε για μια αρχική δαπάνη των ~100€?


Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι να πάς client, ρίξε μιά ματιά στον παρακάτω οδηγό:  ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21733

----------


## Gollum

τελικα τι εκανες? συνδεθηκες καπου? εκανες την εγκατασταση που ελεγες??

----------

